# Total War: Warhammer - Uber Empire Mod



## UberImperator (20. April 2017)

Hallo,

ich möchte an dieser Stelle meinen neuen Mod vorstellen, das 'Uber Empire' für TW:W. Es geht darum das die menschlichen Kurfürsten nun von Anfang an Vasallen des Imperators sind, so wie es eigentlich sein sollte. Dadurch verbringt man nicht mehr den Großteil des Spiels im Bürgerkrieg, sondern kämpft viel mehr gegen Orks, Untote und Chaos, während man zusätzlich die imperialen Vasallarmeen auf der Strategiekarte mobilisiert.

Hier der Link:

https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=908722050 



Für das Imperium!


----------

